# Help me out with a Colour Choice



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So I'm planning to change the vRS for.....another vRS.

Yes I know the headlights a not the best point before anyone points it out, however it's got everything I'm needing and looking for in my next car. 

The only thing I'm stuck on is the colour choice and have narrowed it down to a few. 

If you had to choose one which would it be?

Moon White (metallic) - I have a Candy (solid) white one at the moment and really like white - is it sad to get the same colour?
Corrida Red (solid)
Race Blue (metallic) - very common now, but lovely colour 
Black Magic pearl effect - like the colour but my heart sinks a bit thinking about owning a black car again.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I reckon red.
Although any colour as long as it isn't the horrible primer grey. I was behind one in that colour earlier.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

None of the above lol!

vRS should be in Green  But if from the list I really do like the Race blue


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

PugIain said:


> I reckon red.
> Although any colour as long as it isn't the horrible primer grey. I was behind one in that colour earlier.


Yeah that's an exclusive to the vRS, not my cup of tea, reminds me too much of cement.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> None of the above lol!
> 
> vRS should be in Green  But if from the list I really do like the Race blue


I do like the green, but my better half is not as keen so it's one of the battles I'm not going to go after  got my winter pack, adaptive cruise control, canton pack, 4x4 dsg and black pack so it's worth leaving the green


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

You know you really want Black :detailer::detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a blue car fan so it's race blue for me. :driver:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Black Col, you know it makes sense :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont normally like white, Had one once upon a time and where i live its a much of pain as having a black car, which i also did. Mine was Solid but do like some of the metallic and pearl whites that are on a few cars.

if its this colour (used google) looks quite smart imo


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

white/black too boring.

red or blue would be nice, colours really pop in the sun


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

it's blue for me every time! they do look well the VRs' when finished in blue and if you've got white already i think something different is due..... i cant say much though i've bought 3 Performance Blue Fiesta ST's one after the other :lol:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Picked up my mk3 vrs last week, leased on a 17 plate

Came with the Black design package plus (19" Extreme alloys, Sunset glass, Colour MAXI DOT trip computer, Black radiator surround, Black mirror covers)


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Race blue or Corrida red.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bigup said:


> Picked up my mk3 vrs last week, leased on a 17 plate
> 
> Came with the Black design package plus (19" Extreme alloys, Sunset glass, Colour MAXI DOT trip computer, Black radiator surround, Black mirror covers)


nice, I am tempted with the black design plus (includes 19" alloys) but I'll probably end up adding Dynamic Chassis Control instead


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As you already have a white one I would change the colour TBH

If the blue is popular I would go with the red as you don't seem to see that many new cars in red nowadays

The vRS does seem to suit the red too :thumb:

Best of luck with black. Nice when its clean but keeping it that way is a real PITA


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

DCC is great 

I only got the black design plus and the lease deal was very good, otherwise would of just got standard spec. 

Are you buying or leasing ?(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bigup said:


> DCC is great
> 
> I only got the black design plus and the lease deal was very good, otherwise would of just got standard spec.
> 
> Are you buying or leasing ?(if you don't mind me asking)


PCP, as it's a good deal.

How much difference does the DCC make? haven't got it on mine so I've nothing to compare it with?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> PCP, as it's a good deal.
> 
> How much difference does the DCC make? haven't got it on mine so I've nothing to compare it with?


Never used it myself mate. Can you go test drive one with dcc?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

White is the best colour when the sun is out, the neighbours all say they have to wear sunglasses when they walk past my car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I voted red out of the choice listed.

I had a silver one last year with black pack...I wouldn't recommend one if it didn't have DCC.

cheers

Chris


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> I voted red out of the choice listed.
> 
> I had a silver one last year with black pack...I wouldn't recommend one if it didn't have DCC.
> 
> ...


Can't really find many people who can give a complete answer to the difference DCC makes, are you able to say why you'd recommend it?

I have the car spec'd exactly how I'd like but can't help thinking DCC would complete it.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

Got to be race blue. It may not be unique to VRS any more, but it's is the best colour. Looks great with the black pack too. 

But I would say that, it's what I've got!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Can't really find many people who can give a complete answer to the difference DCC makes, are you able to say why you'd recommend it?
> 
> I have the car spec'd exactly how I'd like but can't help thinking DCC would complete it.


Only on the basis that the ride on the standard suspension and standard 18" wheels was appalling and the 'comfort' setting on the DCC may make the car easier to live with.

Certainly the Golf R with DCC that I test drove for a few days rode much better than my VRS.

The terrible ride was the reason I sold the car

Just tick the DCC box...

cheers

Chris


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd pick the red or the blue.
Vrs look really good in either of the two colours.
I have DCC on my golf and to be honest mine is just kept in sport mode except when i'm on a long journey when its put in comfort mode which makes the ride,steering and throttle response a little more relaxed,i do believe it also has an individual mode so that you can set steering,engine etc to your own preferences,if i had the choice i'dalmost certainly pick it again.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Only on the basis that the ride on the standard suspension and standard 18" wheels was appalling and the 'comfort' setting on the DCC may make the car easier to live with.
> 
> Certainly the Golf R with DCC that I test drove for a few days rode much better than my VRS.
> 
> ...





Andysp said:


> I'd pick the red or the blue.
> Vrs look really good in either of the two colours.
> I have DCC on my golf and to be honest mine is just kept in sport mode except when i'm on a long journey when its put in comfort mode which makes the ride,steering and throttle response a little more relaxed,i do believe it also has an individual mode so that you can set steering,engine etc to your own preferences,if i had the choice i'dalmost certainly pick it again.


Cheers guys that's another option added to the car :thumb: , oh and I'm pointing the good lady in your directions


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some cracking no deposit deals on the VRS at present.

£280 for the DSG model, inc VAT bargain 2 year deal that. (New model too)

Voted Blue, i had one and the colour is great, except birds poo on it all the time as they thinks its water!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

OOOH!! Difficult one. I'm on my 5th vRS Octavia. I've had 2 in black and 2 in blue. My current one is white. My wife had 2 Fabia vRS's 1 in blue and 1 in red. I'm not keen on green cars in general, so I wouldn't have one in green.

Red with dark wheels and trim looks great, but the white and dark trim on mine looks fantastic when I get a chance to detail it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Top Gear Dog said:


> OOOH!! Difficult one. I'm on my 5th vRS Octavia. I've had 2 in black and 2 in blue. My current one is white. My wife had 2 Fabia vRS's 1 in blue and 1 in red. I'm not keen on green cars in general, so I wouldn't have one in green.
> 
> Red with dark wheels and trim looks great, but the white and dark trim on mine looks fantastic when I get a chance to detail it.


Yeah white is a cracking colour with the black pack, also got my wheels colour changed to gunmetal which looks cracking (imo) on the car.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you to all who have voted and commented.

Order going in this week for a Octavia vRS hatch 4x4 dsg, Race Blue (and the rest if you're interested), adaptive cruise control, winter pack, canton pack,DCC, black pack, folding mirrors and parking sensors.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb choice bud.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely fab choice Col. That'll be a stunning car, chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

best of luck with the new motor
todds


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Car now ordered


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was looking at these a while back as i was thinking of getting an estate and the blue is definitely the best colour. I couldn't see the adaptive cruise on the website unless it has changed now.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Paul7189 said:


> I was looking at these a while back as i was thinking of getting an estate and the blue is definitely the best colour. I couldn't see the adaptive cruise on the website unless it has changed now.


It's been on for a long time mate, from memory it's half way down on the first column on the left.


----------

